# Vodka in e juice



## Spongebob (22/11/19)

I've heard of adding distilled water to diy juice but never vodka? Anyone here of this before?






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

10% any flavour
10% any other flavour
20% PG
60% VG
Drink 2 litres of Vodka and this e-juice will taste amazing!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (22/11/19)

I've heard of it, few years back, but I don't know anyone using it. 
Maybe it's a "Russian thing".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (22/11/19)

No idea  just saw it on the calculator above?  So naturally curiosity got the better of me and now i wanna try it? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (22/11/19)

I think it was one of those theories that it helped with steeped quicker or blend flavors but I stand to be corrected.

But I do know the percentage was very low. Mostly a few drops per 30ml. Depends on how much fun you intend to have I suppose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

alex1501 said:


> I've heard of it, few years back, but I don't know anyone using it.
> Maybe it's a "Russian thing".


Likewise i have heard of Vodka being used to thin the juice a little rather than distilled water for those that don't want to use too much PG but don't want a thick juice but never used it or know anyone who has. I can't see a Russian getting the Vodka from the bottle to the DIY mix without it entering their mouth to be honest!


Spongebob said:


> No idea  just saw it on the calculator above?  So naturally curiosity got the better of me and now i wanna try it?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





Adephi said:


> I think it was one of those theories that it helped with steeped quicker or blend flavors but I stand to be corrected.
> 
> But I do know the percentage was very low. Mostly a few drops per 30ml. Depends on how much fun you intend to have I suppose.


Might try it with Wild Turkey not really a Vodka drinker, 1 drop of wild turkey in the e-liquid 1 litre of Wild Turkey (minus 1 drop) consumed. After consuming 1 litre of Wild Turkey i will probably be trying to see how i can retrieve my 1 drop!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Oooh this is interesting! Maybe try red wine and then you can vape gluhwein (mulled wine)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Oooh this is interesting! Maybe try red wine and then you can vape gluhwein (mulled wine)!


That reminds me i'm off to the supermarket and they have a stack of Mulled Wine as you enter trying to tempt people, i can see myself giving in to temptation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Oooh this is interesting! Maybe try red wine and then you can vape gluhwein (mulled wine)!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 183520


Isn't Mulled wine a winter ''thing'' in Germany and surrounds ?
Maybe settle for some Sangria .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Isn't Mulled wine a winter ''thing'' in Germany and surrounds ?
> Maybe settle for some Sangria .


Yep but this time of year (the lead up to Christmas) the supermarkets are almost giving it away!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/11/19)

If you all get Wine barrell lung collapse, will it also be the big pharma and tobacco's fault?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you all get Wine barrell lung collapse, will it also be the big pharma and tobacco's fault?


In the OP all started with "vodka", so it must be the "big pharma" and Russia collusion.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------

